# Arctic Dolphin Anita 100w Regulated Squonker



## piffht (25/3/18)

http://www.arcticdolphin.com/index.php?m=Product&a=show&id=241

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger (25/3/18)

Dam, that looks good. Love the wood finish ones.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## piffht (25/3/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Dam, that looks good. Love the wood finish ones.



Totally. Would love me the light wood on a silver mod.

Takes 20700s as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (25/3/18)

Very very nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (25/3/18)

I wonder what kind of price this will arrive at?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## piffht (25/3/18)

A guy on reddit mentioned he saw it listed somewhere for $59.99, but alas, no source.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (25/3/18)

piffht said:


> $59.99



That’s a decent price if it turns out to be true

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## piffht (26/3/18)

Would like to know what board that is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anvil (26/3/18)

I'm not a squoker at all, it's just never appealed to me, but if this does indeed come out at a fair price point then I will definitely be in line for one without hesitation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (26/3/18)

piffht said:


> Would like to know what board that is.



Looks like an evic screen so i imagine its a joytech board. Pretty reliable in my opinion

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## piffht (26/3/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> Looks like an evic screen so i imagine its a joytech board. Pretty reliable in my opinion



You're right, it does.

That'd be fantastic! The Dolphin would get a Fox as friend and we'd end up with a budget DNA squonker

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## piffht (5/4/18)

According to their comments on this Instagram post, the mod will retail for *$55* and will be available *April 20th*!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (5/4/18)

Well there goes me getting a pulse 80w . all because this can take a 21700 . something the pulse should have been able to do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## piffht (16/4/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anvil (16/4/18)

Seriously looking forward to trying one of these. If it's a solid mod at this price point it will be a winner.


----------



## Kalashnikov (16/4/18)

In my cart from blingsa... Its R450 with the plastic frame. extra 100 for aluminium ...

Honestly i have no idea how anyone is even making money from this

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (16/4/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> In my cart from blingsa... Its R450 with the plastic frame. extra 100 for aluminium ...
> 
> Honestly i have no idea how anyone is even making money from this
> 
> View attachment 129228


I think it's $44 at 3fvape, as well. Pre-order to ship within 24 hours of release.!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (16/4/18)

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-anita-100w-squonk-mod-by-arctic-dolphin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (16/4/18)

Rafique said:


> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-anita-100w-squonk-mod-by-arctic-dolphin


Lol wow seems the Sirs have it before the actual release date! Impressed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DougP (16/4/18)

Yip R800 at Sir Vape and what’s even better it comes with an extra panel so if you don’t Squonk that panel
Makes it look like a regular mod

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Rafique (16/4/18)

I see it says comes with 18650 sleeve, does that mean it's also 20700 capable


----------



## Bulldog (16/4/18)

Do I understand this correctly that it can be used as a regular mod with a tank if not squonking.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DougP (16/4/18)

Bulldog said:


> Do I understand this correctly that it can be used as a regular mod with a tank if not squonking.



It would appear so

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DougP (16/4/18)

Rafique said:


> I see it says comes with 18650 sleeve, does that mean it's also 20700 capable



18650/20700/21700 capable

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DougP (16/4/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (16/4/18)

Holy Hannah Montana, that price is unbelievable for this, not worth it to get it from overseas. And I love the color and that you can use it as a normal mod. Dam, payday still 9 days away, hope they still have stack then.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## KZOR (16/4/18)

Ordered one but very sceptical because of the price. Hope it turns out to be one of those "bargains of the year" situations.
Definitely not too optimistic about the 100W power delivery but as long as it produces around the 60W mark. 
Will find out on Wednesday.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## piffht (16/4/18)

KZOR said:


> Ordered one but very sceptical because of the price. Hope it turns out to be one of those "bargains of the year" situations.
> Definitely not too optimistic about the 100W power delivery but as long as it produces around the 60W mark.
> Will find out on Wednesday.



That's one review I'm eagerly anticipating (which will probably be a world first as well).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (16/4/18)

Bulldog said:


> Do I understand this correctly that it can be used as a regular mod with a tank if not squonking.


All squonk mods can be used as a regular mod with a tank.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (16/4/18)

KZOR said:


> Ordered one but very sceptical because of the price. Hope it turns out to be one of those "bargains of the year" situations.
> Definitely not too optimistic about the 100W power delivery but as long as it produces around the 60W mark.
> Will find out on Wednesday.


Same rule as the ijoy capo squonker I guess


----------



## DougP (16/4/18)

piffht said:


> That's one review I'm eagerly anticipating (which will probably be a world first as well).



Me to before I pull the pin on this one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (18/4/18)

KZOR said:


> Ordered one but very sceptical because of the price. Hope it turns out to be one of those "bargains of the year" situations.
> Definitely not too optimistic about the 100W power delivery but as long as it produces around the 60W mark.
> Will find out on Wednesday.


So I'm guessing things didn't quite work out...


----------



## KZOR (18/4/18)

Review will be up in about 30min then you can click the checkout button if you still want one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mr. B (18/4/18)

KZOR said:


> Review will be up in about 30min then you can click the checkout button if you still want one.


The fact that you posted your device in the classifieds before your review is up doesn't give me much confidence in it

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog (18/4/18)

@Mr. B and I thought you were joking


----------



## piffht (18/4/18)

Not sure if @KZOR can post here as vendor, so here's the vid:

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 4


----------



## Huffapuff (18/4/18)

Thanks for the review @KZOR excellent as always.

I was thinking of getting one of these, but the aluminium version. However, my biggest issue would be with the chip not delivering power properly. So thanks for saving me the disappointment!

What a pity as it's a good looking mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KrayFish404 (18/4/18)

Huffapuff said:


> However, my biggest issue would be with the chip not delivering power properly.



Thanks @KZOR !

Do you think that perhaps the fault for delivering inefficient power could be the 18650? Perhaps with a 21700 it would give the proper performance? Many of my mods would visibly on the screen drop the watts if I have an inefficient/flat battery, and return to normal after firing. (Sorry if you did mention something about it in the video, had to watch this on silent hiding from the boss.)

Edit: Ok, I checked the video out again - with sound. There's a delay when firing as well. Man, was really hoping there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (18/4/18)

Just a correction ....... Was told by Shuaib Kola that the back panel can be removed from the inside (battery side) so this is good news to those planning to buy the mod. It does press out. 
Sorry for the mistake but THIS MOD IS CUSTOMIZABLE regarding the panels.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (18/4/18)

There is also a version out with the aluminium frame. And perhaps if you get a chance with


KZOR said:


> Just a correction ....... Was told by Shuaib Kola that the back panel can be removed from the inside (battery side) so this is good news to those planning to buy the mod. It does press out.
> Sorry for the mistake but THIS MOD IS CUSTOMIZABLE regarding the panels.


Maybe its performance will be better with a 20700+... really glad i ordered the aluminum frame version . thanks for the review tho. The world has been waiting for that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (23/4/18)

here are some videos testing the power output of the Anita. From the looks of it ... its actually slightly overpowered especially on Hard mode setting.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/4/18)

Looks great. $ 32 at Fasttech.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

